# microwave devices



## meng2k7 (Oct 10, 2008)

whats is the first best preliminary process to take out all the lead from this device? any suggestion will be thanked.


----------



## EDI Refining (Oct 12, 2008)

heat it off, with a soldering iron...?


----------



## Noxx (Oct 12, 2008)

An Heat gun perhaps ?


----------



## Jim (Oct 12, 2008)

I heard a toaster works fer stripping components off , but i havent tried.


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Mar 13, 2009)

I read this on a page one time.. have yet to try it (too cold outside) but I have collected a butt-load of populated processor boards, etc and would like to try this.. Steve, Harold, Noxx?.. any merrit to the following?


"SODIUM NITRATE (NITROGEN) BATH(FOR DESOLVING IRON,COPPER,AND UNWANTED METALS)
1 CUP SN + 1 CUP WATER(DISTILLED WATER IF YOU WANT).
FOR SOAKING PROCESSORS ,FINGERS ,PINS AND OTHER PLATED MATERIALS.
(THIS LIQUID WILL DESOLVE SOLDER GREAT, OTHER METALS NOT SO GREAT)"

found this a while ago on some random page and thought "can it realllly be that easy?".. if it is, I have a couple of 50 gallon barrels laying around and quite a bit of sodium nitrate.. *scratches chin*

came from this page..

http://www.bodyworkzsupply.com/pm-mix.html


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Mar 13, 2009)

I reallllllly question posts like that, when care is not taken to avoid simple grammatical/spelling errors (ie: "desolve" ). Hence, I'm leary of trying this method at this point until I see some form of validation, but I thought it would make for good, topical fodder.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 13, 2009)

No it won't work. You need to make nitric acid by adding H2SO4.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't think it will work, either.

Here's some solder on copper strippers from the Metal Finishing Guidebook (free - #18 in this post - there's a digital version on metalfinishing.com).
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=294

Digital version:
http://e-ditionsbyfry.com/Olive/AM3/RMF/Default.htm?href=RMF/2008/11/15

Ammonium Bifluoride.................40 oz/gal
H2O2(35%)...............................16 fl.oz/gal
Temp........................................70-90 F

Acetic Acid.................................31 fl.oz/gal
H2O2(35%)................................5 fl.oz/gal
Temp.........................................Room

Fluoboric Acid.............................16 fl.oz/gal
H2O2(35%)................................5 fl.oz/gal
Temp.........................................Room


Sodium Hydroxide solutions will dissolve tin, but there might be too much lead (40%) for the tin to leach out and powder the lead. Maybe try heating a solution of about 10-15% (weight/volume - 100-150 gm/liter). If it works, the lead will probably brush off. 

Why on earth do you want to dissolve the solder? 

BTW, any gold that was under the solder is now part of the solder


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 13, 2009)

AuMINIMayhem said:


> I read this on a page one time.. have yet to try it (too cold outside) but I have collected a butt-load of populated processor boards, etc and would like to try this.. Steve, Harold, Noxx?.. any merrit to the following?


Sorry, it is not something with which I am familiar, and, lacking chemical education, I hesitate to form an opinion. Sure would be interesting to hear if it works, however. :wink: 

Harold


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Mar 16, 2009)

yeah.. the boards I have don't have any gold on them, but a ton of IC's and monolithics on them.. I have a ten gallon cooler full of just IC's and a bucket or two of monolithic capacitors.. don't really plan on processing those though.. too time consuming. I figured I'd fire up the IC's drop them in an ice bath to shatter the ceramic and put the foils(?) together on Ebay. I figure sombody would pay for the possibility of tantalum, pd, etc. etc.. although my suspicion is there's probably more aluminum then anything else, hence not worth tryin.. for me anyways..


Thanks, guys..  I had an idea it might be a little "too easy".. once it gets warm out, I may throw a board or two in a sodium nitrate bath as an experiment, just to see if there's any merit whatsoever, I'll post the results, but I'm not holdin' my breath..  ultimately though.. the goal is just trying to find an easy way to get populated boards de-populated with as little effort as possible (and of course without trying to lose "values" if possible)


----------

